# Pokemon vs. Digimon



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7fGdB3JGEw[/YOUTUBE]

I know this is the Pokemon section but what is your opinion of Digimon. Do you like it? Hate it? Indifferent? How do you feel when Pokemon is compared to Digimon.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Sep 13, 2012)

Firstly, I'm opposed to that video you have in the first post. It's in bad taste. But if you want to talk Digimon, sure, I'll give my opinion. And since this thread is titled "Pokemon vs Digimon," I'll do my comparison as I go. But to quickly address your last point, comparing pokemon to Digimon is silly. They are vastly different franchises that only get compared so often because they both have "mon" in the title. If it was Pokebeasts and Digimon I doubt this thread would exist right now.

There are two mediums to compare whenever you talk Pokemon and Digimon: video games and anime. In the video game section, there's no contest; Pokemon blows Digimon out of the water. There are far more pokemon games, and most of them are of higher quality than the mediocre Digimon offerings. Video games seem to be the focus of the pokemon franchise, with the anime being a side note. For Digimon, the opposite is true. Both Pokemon and Digimon are lengthy series, but Digimon is decent television while Pokemon is one of the worst anime I've ever seen (excluding the first couple seasons, which are passable). Out of the six seasons of Digimon I have seen four of them; Adventure, Adventure 02, Tamers and Frontier. Adventure, adventure 02 and Frontier are decent television for kids, but at my current age they're hit or miss. Tamers however is a show that I enjoy even to this day.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 13, 2012)

I actually managed to be a fan of the Big 3(Pokemon, Yu-Gi-Oh!, Digimon) back in the day. Unfortunately, I left Yu-Gi-Oh! right after the Marik saga and Digimon after the main character and that red dinosaur digimon(Guilmon I believe his name was). I'm still a fan of Pokemon to this day


----------



## Bioness (Sep 13, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> Firstly, I'm opposed to that video you have in the first post. It's in bad taste.



It was suppose to be funny 



> Both Pokemon and Digimon are lengthy series, but Digimon is decent television while Pokemon is one of the worst anime I've ever seen (excluding the first couple seasons, which are passable). .



The Pokemon anime has actually gotten a lot better, the graphics, the plot, the characters.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Sep 13, 2012)

Bioness said:


> The Pokemon anime has actually gotten a lot better, the graphics, the plot, the characters.



I caught a few episodes of best wishes a few months ago, and I wasn't impressed. It probably has improved, but when you start near the bottom it takes a long way up to mean anything. It's watchable I suppose, but as a critical adult I just can't enjoy it like I did as a kid. If I'm in the mood for pokemon I'll probably just play a few from season 1 (to this day I've really loved the episode "The Ghost of Maiden's Peak").


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been a fan of both since the old days. But..

Pokemon is more fun and organized overall, and has greater universal appeal to it. Meanwhile Digimon has a wider variety of monsters, mechanics, and the designs are generally a-lot cooler to me, if not more detailed. 

Oh, and Digimon's music is


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm a fan of both franchises overall. Like both a lot. Unfortunately, Digimon isn't really going as strong as it use to, Anime for the dub seems over, not sure if there is another series planned for Japan. Not sure about the cards. Don't think there's many new games, none I can play at less. 

I don't value either over the other, both are franchises I like and will continue to like forever, even if one of them probably isn't going to ever really pick up again. At less Pokemon doesn't have a foreseeable end for games or anime. 

On a side note for Yugioh(Since it was brought up), it too is a franchise I'm a fan of overall. However, there doesn't seem to be many new games that I can play from it anymore. I got out of the cards since...too much money being spent on it. I still watch the Anime, so I at less have that from it. 

I fear the day Pokemon starts dieing...I'll probably be dieing at that point myself, but still. Although I would want Pokemon to be over before I die, don't want to miss out on new generations...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 13, 2012)

Indifferent towards Digimon, but I never liked the concept of mecha-monsters though.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 13, 2012)

Pokemon is better.

I didn't like the fact that they didn't stay in their evolutions, just turning back into round little shits. I only watched the first season, it was good, just not Pokemon good.

The only game I played was the first Digimon World which was pretty awesome despite the fact that I couldn't read English. It would be fun to try it again, maybe I could figure out what I'm supposed to do this time around.

and the Digimon theme in Japanese is better than Pokemon IMO;
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cSB1IZU_8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Sep 13, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Indifferent towards Digimon, but I never liked the concept of mecha-monsters though.



Mecha? Digimon consist of Data, not machinery. Not trying to start a debate, just thought I'd tell you...



Magic Carpet said:


> Pokemon is better.
> I didn't like the fact that they didn't stay in their evolutions, just turning back into round little shits. I only watched the first season, it was good, just not Pokemon good.



So...you like creatures that only have 1 form as opposed to several? To each his own, I suppose. But what did you like about pokemon?


> and the Digimon theme in Japanese is better than Pokemon IMO;


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Sep 13, 2012)

I just prefer it the way Pokemon has it, when you evolve you stay evolved, not become weaker after a fight. It's a long time since I've seen an episode, but weren't they sometimes incapable of transforming, that sucks. 

There's not that many differences between Pokemon and Digimon, but I like the designs and world better in Pokemon. Nostalgia is also a factor, I watched way more Pokemon than Digimon back then.

In games, Pokemon is unbeatable.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 13, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> I just prefer it the way Pokemon has it, when you evolve you stay evolved, not become weaker after a fight. It's a long time since I've seen an episode, but weren't they sometimes incapable of transforming, that sucks.


Digimon isn't always like that though 

In the tamagotchi toys, video games, and what I've read in a few Digimon manga, they stay evolved. Although most Digimon have various different evolution paths, so some of the games give you the option to interchange if you want. Reverting back after a fight is only a part of the anime. I don't know why, though :L

I prefer having them stay evolved as well.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm indifferent to Digimon.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 14, 2012)

In terms of games, Pokemon has Digimon beat. You have the main games, Snap, Stadium, Puzzle League (which was awesome), Mystery Dungeon, and Conquest. 

Digimon...well, the only ones I can recall are Digimon World 4 (which was okay) and the one fighting game on the Playstation (which was pretty fun). 

Anime, my vote goes to Digimon. Just more enjoyable to watch.


----------



## MCTDread (Sep 14, 2012)

Both have their Pros and Cons. I'm a fan of both. Pokemon has the better games (though I still love some of the Digimon games) and Digimon has a better show. Then Pokemon has a better TCG than Digimon (again still love the Digimon TCG.)


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 14, 2012)

Concerning evolution, I figure they thought the kids/digimon partners friendship would only work if they would remain in their child-like form.

In a way that's how it works in Pok?mon too. When a pokemon evolves and becomes all big and bad, it doesn't take long until they leave Ash's team.

The cute ones interact with Ash better, so they stay the longest. Once they're not cute anymore, their time expires.


----------



## Firaea (Sep 15, 2012)

Both are childhood series I really love, and Pokemon has nothing on Digimon anime-wise. Needless to say, however, Pokemon has far better games in general.



Luiz said:


> Concerning evolution, I figure they thought the kids/digimon partners friendship would only work if they would remain in their child-like form.
> 
> In a way that's how it works in Pok?mon too. When a pokemon evolves and becomes all big and bad, it doesn't take long until they leave Ash's team.
> 
> The cute ones interact with Ash better, so they stay the longest. Once they're not cute anymore, their time expires.



This really ticked me off about the Pokemon anime back when I was still watching it as a kid. I really liked Ash's Charizard and Pidgeot back then.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 15, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> Mecha? Digimon consist of Data, not machinery. Not trying to start a debate, just thought I'd tell you...


Since I haven't really watched Digimon, I was confused about how to call it. But I think you got what I meant.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2012)

Digimon...digital monsters...wasn't it obvious?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 15, 2012)

^They looked like mechas to me, I knew what it stood for btw.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, a-lot of well known Digimon _are_ covered in some kind of armor, machinery and/or weapons.



Luiz said:


> In a way that's how it works in Pok?mon too. When a pokemon evolves and becomes all big and bad, it doesn't take long until they leave Ash's team.
> 
> The cute ones interact with Ash better, so they stay the longest. Once they're not cute anymore, their time expires.





Firaea said:


> This really ticked me off about the Pokemon anime back when I was still watching it as a kid. I really liked Ash's Charizard and Pidgeot back then.



wat 

The only Pokemon that officially left were Butterfree, Pidgeot, Primeape and Lapras. All of his Pokemon come back for major battles except for those 4 (and in recent years, they're evolving more often. Namely in the Sinnoh & Hoenn stories)

Hell, Charizard came back 5 times 

6 if you count the 3rd movie. Really makes me wonder why so many people miss him...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 15, 2012)

Digimon has the better shows, Pokemon has the better games.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 15, 2012)

The only digimon seasons I like are Tamers and Frontier. Hard to find the latter to download. It's not on PSN  I liked it best. 

Pokemon games do and will always rock. Though i've always wanted to find a copy of and play Digimon world 3. Got the 4th one and it was ok, but over all, it just sucked :/

In my opinion, Pokemon is better. Though in a actual verse fight,  Digimon would shit stomp the little guys........


----------



## Saturday (Sep 18, 2012)

I love them both.

But the Digimon anime was so much better than the Pokemon one(especially Season 3).
I liked some of the earlier Digimon games but overall the games aren't good so Pokemon in that department.


----------



## HoriMaori (Sep 24, 2012)

Pokemon kills off Digimon is games, and just edges it in Anime.

WarGreymon is awesome, but Mewtwo is EPIC


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 24, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Well, a-lot of well known Digimon _are_ covered in some kind of armor, machinery and/or weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's just the fact that Ash doesn't use alot of fully evolved Pokemon, or the Pokemon that have REALLY awesome final evos, he doesn't bother evolving them(Gible for example). Gen 4 really gave him alot of awesome fully evolved Pokes.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 26, 2012)

I like both, but I prefer Pokemon. :33


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Sep 28, 2012)

Pokemon games are amazing. As for Digimon games, I've never played them. But there is a reason pokemon is one of the most sucessful gaming franchises in the world, I doubt it loses to Digimon.

As for the animes... let's say Pokemon is a giant mess. It started well, but then the creators decided to pull a Simpsons and made so that the plot would never get anywhere. So the story just repets itself as every season starts. And this is horrible.

Digimon, on the other side, tried to do this in Season 2, and it became one of its worst seasons. Then it learned its lesson, and delivered the awesomeness that is Digimon Tamers. Since then, all seasons finish their plots, and most of them start with new characters and new plots. And besides Tamers, Advanture 1 and Savers are pretty good.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

Digimon is awesome. The anime is _much_ better than Pokemon's anime, but I prefer Pokemon overall.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 30, 2012)

Pokemon. I like the first 3 seasons of Digimon and the movies are better than Pokemon's but i never really cared for the games which is what really matters to me. First season of Pokemon was good but i barely saw anything past Gold and Silver season.


----------



## Roads Untraveled (Nov 7, 2012)

i've always loved digimon
its awesome
but nothing, i repeat, nothing can beat or overpower pokemon
​


----------



## Remyx (Nov 7, 2012)

I used to be a fan of both growing up, but Digimon was always my favorite.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 7, 2012)

One has Mervamon, the other doesn't.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Roads Untraveled said:


> i've always loved digimon
> its awesome
> but nothing, i repeat, nothing can beat or overpower pokemon
> ​



You poor, poor idiot... 

I'm sure you laugh at common sense, don't you?


----------



## Oppip (Dec 27, 2012)

I never really got all that into Digimon and I have spent several hours with the Pokemon franchise. My vote goes with Pokemon.


----------



## Solar (Dec 27, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> I caught a few episodes of best wishes a few months ago, and I wasn't impressed.



I've read that even Pokemon anime fans don't like Best Wishes. They say it tried to mix Kanto's comedy with Diamond & Pearl's better-ness. It didn't work out it seems.

Anyway, I choose Pokemon. I've always found the monsters cuter than Digimon.


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 29, 2012)

I _wish_ Digimon was still as popular as when I was kid, because I thought it was phenomenal. But as everyone has stated, in terms of video games Pokemon easily wins, and in terms of anime, the 1st and 3rd seasons of Digimon were top notch IMO.

Although, the recent Digimon World games on the DS are all awesome...even though they're a bit Pokemon-esque


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2012)

In terms of writing and setting Digimon is head and shoulders above Pokemon, the anime is that much better than Pokemon's. On design Pokemon doesn't quite have anything comparable to the badass that is Beelzebumon.

The games on the other hand are a mixed bag, Digimon is a lot more interested in trying new things, Digimon World 1 is an awesome game, but the games that follow are mediocre at best and sometimes just bad(Digimon World 4 and Data Squad), so despite Pokemon games remaining mostly the same, it's a consistent quality that it has above that of the Digimon games.

To anyone who has never played any Digimon games, I suggest Digimon World 1 and Digimon World DS, World 1 being a V-pet simulator/rpg and World DS a traditional monster raising rpg.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Monster Rancher is my favorite amongst monster raising games above both Pokemon and Digimon.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 30, 2012)

Look at my set, anyone who recognises the individual in it knows my answer. I have always preferred Digimon, the plot, the characters, the designs, the music, the villains. Pokemon can have better games all day long but Digimon Adventure, Tamers, Frontier, Savers and Xros Wars are head and shoulders above Pokemon.


----------



## mhasemore (Dec 30, 2012)

^ Yeah, I'm a fan of him as well.
As most people have already said, Pokemon and Digimon each have their pros and cons and are very different. They were both aired in an era of quality morning shows...
Digimon's anime was good until season 5 for me... all the characters I actually remember well and liked them a lot, including the digimon. Most pokemon in the anime don't create such a lasting impression like those digimon did. However, digimon has gotten to the point where the plot just becomes a recycling good-vs-evil style with no real weight, reusing similar humanoid models as the 'good' guys over and over, with villains being generally one-dimensional. The current designs could use some updates. And the latest series seems to be a completely different universe... I just can't get attached to it if it keeps changing it so much.
Pokemon's anime was good in the beginning... and while the overall quality of the show has improved significantly, the underlying motivations brings it under. They are simply milking it and I'm fast getting sick of Ash being a half-assed trainer. 
Any new anime i'm just not really interested in... after all, they're still targeting kids, not people like me.


----------



## ??? (Jan 5, 2013)

I think Digimon are awesome. Digimon Adventure is one of the greatest and most moving anime I have seen, and Digimon World 2 contains some of my most favorite characters ever, such as ChaosLord and the Chaos Generals.


----------



## Eonflare (Jan 9, 2013)

Pokemon has better games, Digimon has a better show. That's my simple opinion.
Pokemon kinda sticks out as better to me due to this, though I really wish I knew a way to battle with other people more, the games feel too easy if you know enough about the game. Any Digimon game I played just feels like the same thing over and over again as they keep going from rookie to mega and then back again, at least with Pokemon there's a point you aim for.
The digimon show has begun to feel like the game in a way, just a battle against good and evil that keeps repeating, but at least it has characters that share some connection with the world.
I've just kinda lost interest in the Pokemon show because I'm really losing respect for the main character. I also feel annoyed by the fact that they still have Team Rocket following a 10 year old kid around for just a single Pikachu. Haven't they been doing this for like a decade and a half now or something? It's getting old.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 9, 2013)

When it comes to creativity, I think pokemon has the edge. Pokemon reuses concepts, but digimon reuse monsters with a different theme. There is like 30 variations of greymon.


----------



## vampiredude (Jan 9, 2013)

Pokemon all the way bruh.

Though i do admit Digimon has a richer narative in the anime series.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats because Digimon is aimed at a slightly older crowd, so its allowed to get a bit more ambitious with the story.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 10, 2013)

games - pokemon
everything else - digimon


----------



## Breadman (Jan 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







And.....



But in all honesty, basically what everyone else has been saying. 

Pokemon's games have always had the upper hand, although I will admit that one of the newer digimon games, digimon world championship was fun to play. But Pokemon I think will always be in everybodies hearts when it comes to gaming.

Now, the anime, digimon stomps in. Better plot, more characters that all get good amounts of screentime, darker and more intense plotline, and so many cool digimon. Add onto the fact that the digimon can talk to the humans means we get more conversation and bonding going between the groups.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 14, 2013)

I've always wanted to play Digimon world 3 ever since I played it at a friend's house as a kid. Can't find a copy though


----------



## mhasemore (Jan 15, 2013)

Now if only the anime got into PG or even M territory for digimon... it would become truly interesting. The closest one was Tamers, and I'm not even sure if that was PG or not. Anyone else know?
Pokemon, meanwhile - bleugh. Anime has no point now.


----------

